# Best airline from Changi Aiport to Clark/Manila/Cebu



## cybercliff (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to know from their experience what is the best price Airline to use from Changi Airport to Clark/Manila/Cebu. Also, is it required for immigration to stamp in/out my US passport? Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

price and best don't go together  and define "BEST" ... in terms of food, IFE, or plain landing in a nice terminal ?? 

As for stamping, what's that about ? Why would you not allow your passport to be stamped ? Because you are American ?? Sorry, I am wee bit confused there ..


----------

